# Wheel Gun



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Would like to get a wheel gun. Any body have one made by Beretta?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't have 1, but I looked at 1 at the shop the other day.

I think it kinda depends on what ya want. The Beretta revolvers are more like recreations of old west revolvers. If that is your flavor, I have heard good things.

If you want something for traditional carry, I think a more updated revolver design might be better.

Taurus is suppoosed to be pretty good, but S&W usually is sturdier and is made a little better/better fit and finish.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm not really into the cowboy style. I'm looking into a S&W 686P. I was given a price of $630.00 out the door. Good deal or nah?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go to www.gunsamerica.com and look in the S&W revolver section. U will see all spectrum of pricing, but it gives U an avg if you see enough of one model. I wouldn't buy on the net, only in person. But I like to look there.

I don't know enough about revolvers to tell U a price.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

The wife and I have a Stampede Marshall in 45lc.. Love the grips and so far about 1000 rounds without a hitch. Seems to be a very solid well built and accurate gun. It's a nice departure from the semi autos and the DA's we have. Check one out I think you may like the Stampedes..

W


----------



## rfurtkamp (Mar 14, 2006)

I seem to be the only person on earth who actually has one of the Laramies, and have since they first came out - with the wrong manual included. ;0

It's eaten close to 2k rounds now.



















It is most certainly not a modern revolver, but that's not what I got it for. I'm a sucker for top-breaks, and when it came into the shop here, I had to have it.


----------



## BTie (Feb 6, 2006)

rfurtkamp said:


> It is most certainly not a modern revolver, but that's not what I got it for. I'm a sucker for top-breaks, and when it came into the shop here, I had to have it.


I'm curious, how do you empty the cylinder of a top-break? Is there some sort of ejector? Could you post some more detailed pictures, please 

I'd really have no use for any kind of wheelgun, but there's something in them... so, maybe one for just a some sort of "Sunday gun" :wink:


----------



## rfurtkamp (Mar 14, 2006)

It's the granddaddy of the S&W hand ejector - when the weapon is put on half-cock, you release the latch and pull the barrel downwards rapidly. There is a lever that meets on the lower frame and barrel assembly that pushes the ejector out with force, sending brass (or aluminum) flying.

The flying brass is one of the things I like most about the Schofield and Webley family experience - the ejection is part of the whole shooting experience.

I've loaded the cylinder with the aluminum Blasers and chosen an appropriate background so thee ejector can easily be see.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

*laramie(s)?*

can these pistols take modern loads or do they have to use the old low powder cowboy loads?


----------



## rfurtkamp (Mar 14, 2006)

No warning to only use cowboy loads in mine - I've fired everything from Blazer JHP to cowboy loads to actual 45 S&W. ;0


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*S & W 686PP*

Hey Berettaman: 
I bought a S & W 686PP about three years ago. I love shooting this gun especially on single action. Great gun! Highly recommend! This one is by my bed every night loaded and ready. You can't go wrong with a S & W wheel gun!


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

*Top Break*

Here's a look at another top break - Uberti's version of the 1875 Schofield. This one's in 44-40. Fun gun to shoot and solidly built.


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

Look at the Ruger GP 100 357............very accurate, will last forever. I think it's Corbon that uses them to test their ammo loads.


----------



## budroe (May 14, 2006)

That Laramie is one beautiful handgun. I have an old Darrah copy of a Webley in .32S&W. A Laramie in .45 Colt should prove to be a real fun gun!!!


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

the beretta laramie is fantastic.so is the S&W Scofeild.both are expensive .the Ubertis look nice also.i think all breal top scoffeild clones are expensive to manufacture. :lol: :shock:


----------

